

Consulting agreements - c4rider

Was wondering if anyone can either share or point me where I can get a standard web consulting agreement I can use for a project I will be starting soon.<p>Thanks in advance
/Alex
======
tonystubblebine
This is an interesting question. Why don't people share more of their standard
contracts? I have a web consulting agreement. Is there a reason I can't just
send that to you? Or publish it?

------
boucher
<http://www.docstoc.com/search/web-consulting-agreement/>

There are several to choose from.

